# Where will you spend your winter?



## kaya dog (May 26, 2009)

ski-doo 800r 154.ported and bored 80over. with nos. my sled will rip your dam arm off. wsasa race sled. 7 motors in 3 years. 205hp with 40hp nos.
fox all around. over $20,000 in sled. out pulls 4-stroke turbos.
it will take you where you don't wanta be. 
i love snow. 
when in doubt throttle out.....................


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

As usual I will spend most of my time either at Monarch, in the Monarch Pass backcountry or skiing Cottonwood, Independence and Fremont. Planning on another 3 day weekend at Silverton skiing the mountain and the backcountry...hoping New Mexico keeps getting snow...want to explore Taos and Pajarito...and if not I will be heading to Wyoming for a quick tour of the goods. Hopeful that this might be the winter I make it to Revelstoke...but that is still $ dependent. Still skiing the same 2 setups...K2 Fujatives and K2 Pistepipes...alpine and tele respectively.

Looking forward to more summits and new lines...come on snow!!


----------



## F.A.A.C. Slim (Jan 14, 2010)

I'll spend another winter in the San Juans based out of my shack up at the Last Chance......backcountry turns on the K2 Mt Baker Superlights.......already made 2 trips and have Balto the snowcat up and running......need more snow and watch out when it comes the TG base down that way is going to cause much trouble later on


----------



## SimpleMan (Dec 17, 2009)

I'll be down here in sunny Key West Florida sailing, SUPing, diving and sea kayaking. Don't have a snow machine, but I do have a sweet 86 ft. wooden schooner to play on every day as well as miles of smooth water to paddle out to empty islands to drink beer. Temps between 65 and 80. I'm not sure you snow buzzards have this winter thing figured out yet.......

150 days 'til high water boys and girls.....SYOTR around May 1st...


----------



## oarbender (Feb 3, 2007)

Nice, simple man !!!! I would guess that your " boat" requires a lot of maintaince, but what a great place to do a little " work"


----------



## Cphilli (Jun 10, 2010)

Crushing bumps on Alpine Lift over at Copper all winter. Definitely going to get some more days in at the boat as well.


----------



## FLOWTORCH (Mar 5, 2004)

Mt. Effing badass Baker. 

Suck it.


----------



## wasatchbill (Apr 9, 2007)

F.A.A.C. Slim said:


> I'll spend another winter in the San Juans based out of my shack up at the Last Chance......backcountry turns on the K2 Mt Baker Superlights.......already made 2 trips and have Balto the snowcat up and running......need more snow and watch out when it comes the TG base down that way is going to cause much trouble later on


Glad to hear Balto is still running! 
Ya, that TG base...same story in UT... if I still lived in Alta, I would be climbing my favorite ridge on Mt Superior, get on belay with however much rope I feel like carrying (80' 7mil at least), and bootpack out the entire starting zone of a couple of my favorite chutes. "Vert snowshoe-pack" actually; less wallowing than bootpacking, and it still impacts the whole snowpack, when its shallow like now.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

I will be bumping chairs at the yellowstone cluband kayaking gallatin river and quake lake


----------



## FLOWTORCH (Mar 5, 2004)

I should also mention, I too will be kayaking all winter. Since the PNW does indeed, kick ass. Drop a line if buzzards are jones'n and wanna paddle. Myself and/or liquidguy will be getting out.


----------



## catwoman (Jun 22, 2009)

Lots of trees and bumps at WP/MJ, some time at Copper and Steamboat too. A couple hut trips, some other backcountry at Jones and Berthoud probably, and a trip to somewhere as yet undetermined- dependant on snow, time off, and funds. If any of you are headed to the WP area (and based on other threads a couple of you are) let me know we can get some turns and beers.


----------



## rpmcolorado (Jun 8, 2011)

I think i'm doing it right this year. I'll be skiing Eldora, as well as some BC trips (Jackal Hut, etc), and some trips to Steamboat, Wolf Creek, and Copper Mt. Leave for San Jose Costa Rica on January 13th and will spend 26 days in Costa Rica, Nicaragua, and Panama with my wife, surfing, SUPing, snorkeling, fishing, eating lobster and fish, and doing some yoga. Then back to the rockies for the rest of the snow season in February.


----------



## GPP33 (May 22, 2004)

Loveland season pass, a week in Crested Butte early Feburary, 4 days at A-basin for beach party mayhem and many days in the BC of IPW and RMNP. I'm also doing an Avy 1 w/overnight hut on Cameron Pass, looking forward to that one.......oh and hopefully a trip to Alta to ski with the folks (at 60+ they can damn near kick my ass).

Drop me a line if anyone wants to hook up for a BC tour or a ride to the resort.....Alta may be a suicide overnight road trip if anyone wants to roll.


----------



## ml1850 (Aug 27, 2011)

Finally it's dumping here in the Alps,and I've got season tickets for Sainte Foy, and Tignes/Val d'Isere as well as hopefully a few awaydays following the kids on their respective race circuits. Tele's in the car and first turns tomorrow!!!


----------



## RangerDanger (Dec 2, 2011)

About to board our plane for hondorus and we will be doing any and all waterspouts for two months in various countries in central America!


----------



## one_elk (Jun 10, 2005)

BV, Cottonwood Pass, Sangre de Cristo's, Monarch and Wolf Creek and of course with my Monarch season pass I will skiing Revelstoke as much as possible (hmmmm but unfortunately that won’t be much….someday). Have fun and be safe....


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

one_elk said:


> BV, Cottonwood Pass, Sangre de Cristo's, Monarch and Wolf Creek and of course with my Monarch season pass I will skiing Revelstoke as much as possible (hmmmm but unfortunately that won’t be much….someday). Have fun and be safe....


Give a shout if your ever looking for someone to tour with up on Cottonwood. I don't have a sled, but I know some pretty sweet lines you can get to without one....sometimes it's hard to round up partners around here, and bc skiing alone gets old and is dangerous.

Logan 719-229-9333


----------



## SilverBullet (Jul 18, 2008)

Epic pass local - A Basin and Breck when storms hit over there. Monarch Pass BC and resort is close to home. Hopefully a few Silverton trips.

Skiing on H20G Tazlina's and Karen'Cito's. New ski line from Dean Cummings. Skied the Tazlinas the other day around monarch and loved em....Nate has some demo pairs down in Salida if anyone is curious...


----------



## ducksrus (Oct 4, 2010)

*Thailand...best winter paddling around...working on # 200 days this year..on the water...*


----------



## turtle (Aug 22, 2010)

In Antarctica! Leaving here by mid Feb at the latest then spending 2 months on the south island of New Zealand. I'm also looking for some beta for some class IV on the south island if anyone has any. Also need to rent basically everything, so a recommendation on a good shop would be helpful, too. Thanks.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Damn Turtle, you travel more than anyone I know....Good for you! Enjoy New Zealand, and try to make the best of Antartica...


----------



## nemi west (Jun 22, 2006)

ducksrus said:


> *Thailand...best winter paddling around...working on # 200 days this year..on the water...*


Mea Tang??? love that creek don't love the piles of elephant shit that gets shoveled into the river every day but thats just one of those things. 

Warm water..... amasing food...... beautiful woman..... and a culture that is truely kind. I love thailand


----------



## Fry (Jun 12, 2010)

No pass again this year, woohoo! Steamboat B/C, Flattops... Vail B/C... Come on, snow!


----------



## andrewjess (Dec 14, 2011)

I want to spend my winter in Alaska.  Too bad, I'm in the Philippines right now for business trips.


----------



## russelthelovemuscle (May 23, 2011)

Already been exploring sierra madres and zirkel wilderness via sled and skins, but when more snow starts falling farther south ill probably find myself dropping my knee at mary jane, over half dozen powders days in the BC is hard to beat right now especially since its right in my back yard. my buddy is trying to get a BC touring/sledding business going out of savory wyoming called Battle Pass Mountain Guides you should give it a look, he's doing trips at cost right now to get his name out there.


----------



## yak1 (Jan 28, 2006)

In van by the bayou


----------

